# I love my Benelli SBE II..........BUT



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*
I love my Benelli SBE II.............. BUT

The blueing jobs on Benelli's has always been bad. *

Since Benelli and Beretta's are owned by the same company (right)? ......

Can't they just use their "*AQUA*" coating from the Beretta Extrema II on the Beneilli's? (Even call it something else, even though of course, it's the same thing.)

:sniper:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My benelli has had the crap kicked out of it for 4 years. To me I bought it to shoot it. So as long as it keep cycling and killing birds I personally don't care. If I want a nice one to case and carry for pheasents or on a gentlemans duck hunt I would probably, buy another one and baby it a little more. I used to work in a major sporting good store and every gun that came, no materif it was taken care of or not had the same wear and tear as the next. I think of it as a car, have it for a couple years and if you want another one that looks nice, trade up and get a new one. Just my opinion. If they could find a finish that would come off I would be all for it though!!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I treat guns like there supposed to be used. BUT.......I had to clean our guns within an hour of hunting.....it was Sunny and 80's, no rain.

When I took the guns out of the cases, 2 of the Benelli's had rust on them.

I just wish they didn't have to be so babied. Like if you could take them out of the case the next day and it would still be fine.

(LOL.....lazy.....but sometimes you don't always have time to clean your guns when you get back, like if you were hunting in the morning and have to rush to work as soon as you get back.)


----------

